# [SOLVED] Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

So my friend wanted me to build him a high-end LAN box for his birthday (He's paying for most of it, he just wants me to build it because he does not know how)

I based it off of the TSF Recommended Builds for 2014 $1600 Intel

Here is the PC part picker link:

Intel Core i7-4770K, Asus GeForce GTX 770, Lian-Li PC-TU200B - Mini-ITX Briefcase - jengelhart's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker

He has his heart set on the case.

Will anything not fit?
-looks are not important
-will the CPU cooler fit?
-Will the PSU fit?
-Will the GPU fit?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

You don't need the thermal paste. The CPU cooler will come with it.

Otherwise the build will fit in the case. Well designed case if I might add.

Everything looks fine to me. You could do it for cheaper but that is up to your friend.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Ok, I'm thinking two things:

1) What about this cool combo:
MSI Z87 GAMING motherboards

2) Should I get a cheaper CPU?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Lian-Li spec page lists maximum power supply length as 140mm. (SS-660XP2 is 160mm long, not including the modular connectors)

Here's a quote from a 2011 review by Anandtech


> I (used a) 160mm power supply from Corsair, the AX850, and even then the modular cable plugs drastically interfere with clearance. I also had to flip the power supply since most PSUs have the plugs closer to the side with the intake fan: that meant the intake was left with a small gap between it...and the side panel. No es bueno. There's a reason their spec page now lists the power supply clearance at 140mm, and you'll want to adhere to that requirement.


Sure a tiny case with a handle sounds great in theory, but it has to be large enough and configurable to mount all your kit. And at $180 the Lian-Li would not be my choice. I'ld take a serious look at the newly released Corsair Obsidian 250D, or if you don't require a 5.25" bay the Fractal Design Node 304 (both priced at right around US$100).


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

I will have a tough time convincing my friend to get another case. However, I will look for a different PSU. I am more worried about the other questions I asked previously.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*



gcavan said:


> Lian-Li spec page lists maximum power supply length as 140mm. (SS-660XP2 is 160mm long, not including the modular connectors)


 I stand corrected. Nice catch on the PSU spec. and thought of the modular cables.



jengelhart said:


> Ok, I'm thinking two things:
> 
> 1) What about this cool combo:
> MSI Z87 GAMING motherboards
> ...


 Stick with Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards.



jengelhart said:


> I will have a tough time convincing my friend to get another case. However, I will look for a different PSU. I am more worried about the other questions I asked previously.


Stick with XFX or Seasonic PSUs for top quality.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

*1) What about this cool combo:* Interesting looking kit. GPU same length as the board (17 cm) means it fits where the board fits.

*2) Should I get a cheaper CPU?* Would be your choice. For a gaming rig, i7 doesn't offer much advantage over i5.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

1) Is there a fully-modular Seasonic PSU that will fit?
- If there is I am more than willing to use it

2) What motherboard and GPU (from ASUS or maybe Gigabyte) would you recommend that would fit?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

That case looks like a pain to get decent airflow going in, CPU and PSU fans look like they'd work against each other; solid sides and top, filtered inlet underneath with very small feet to elevate it above the floor - will not work well on carpet. Less than perfect cabling would make matters worse.

Perhaps better to use a larger GPU with 2x cooling fans, cooler and quieter?

Feels like a difficult build to get right, I'd go for a cheaper CPU, non-K series, overclocking/cooling looks too complex in there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

For a gaming case, I would recommend nothing less in size than a Mid-Tower.
I would recommend using our Suggested Build List as a guide for top quality components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

While I agree that for most gaming rigs a mid-tower is necessary, a larger case in this build would defeat its purpose. I know not to use parts advertised I youtube videos, so I am trying to only use internals you guys suggest. However, the case itself must remain the Lian-li case or something very similar.

*My Questions:*
*- What Motherboard and GPU should I use? Is the MSI combo ok?*

-* Should I use this CPU to save some money? Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 *


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Xeon CPU's are intended for Servers.
Attempting to use a mini case for a gaming PC is inviting heat problems.
CoolerMaster cube type case that will accept ATX Mobo and PSU: Elite 110 - Cooler Master
This is a $50 case I use for HTPC's. It can be used on it's side: Elite 361 - Cooler Master


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

It is not my build. The case is final. My question is NOT about the case. My question pertains only to the internals.
-which PSU?
-benchmarks show that the particular CPU is better than an i5 for gaming, but not_ quite _as good as a 4770. It also runs cooler.
-What mobo and gpu should I use?
@Tyree - if it were my build I would completely agree with you. However the question in this instance revolves around the Lian-Li case. Also, Masterchief liked the case.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

I run the V2 of that XEON in this ITX rig, I also game with it. It's a very efficient and powerful CPU, probably better suited to small form factor gaming cases than most 'gaming' CPUs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

I do like the case but it's not going to fit with a high quality PSU like Gcavan pointed out.

Your best option is to see if your friend likes our Mini ATX built in our build guide or change cases.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Ok, hear me out. I found a PSU, but it is not the Grand quality of seasonic, but I think it is still pretty high quality (it is 80+ Platinum!)
SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

It's still to big. It can't exceed 130mm in length plus you still need room for cables.

You're going to want to use XFX or Seasonic PSUs only. Using anything else will result in you being sorry later on.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

If the drive cage is removed (there are alt. places for HDD/SSD fitment) the PSU depth should be less of an issue. Be good to see some better photo's of the case though.

http://www.lian-li.com/en/files/2013/02/tu200-05.jpg


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

I found this PSU: Amazon.com: Silverstone Tek 450-Watts SFX Form Factor Full Modular Power Supply with 80 Plus Gold, SFX+12V single rail, ST45SF-G: Computers & Accessories
*before thinking about the brand, it has gotten good reviews on Amazon, and it is the only PSU that I can prove fits: https://teksyndicate.com/videos/colugo-our-new-itx-gamingediting-rig-build-video

But honestly, keeping case in mind, I am more interested on your guys ideas on the rest of the build. For example, you can take out the HDD cage, and there is one other slot to put an SSD. Therefore I want to get just the A-Data XPG SX900 512GB. I have a 4 TB external HDD at home that I can transfer to if need be. This will also increase clearence for everything else.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

People typically write those reviews only days getting the product. Silverstone PSUs are made by FSP and Sirtec. You can take your risk but make sure you friend knows about the risk as well. I doubt you want him coming to you in a few months asking why the PSU has failed on him.

It does look like the HDD cage is stuck in place.

If you want an SSD stick with Samsung, Corsair, Intel, or Seagate.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

SilverStone PSU's are supplied by several different manufacture's, none of which are top quality.
The one you link to is made by Enhance, only has a 3 yr. warranty and $105 for a 550W PSU is too high when you can get a top quality 550W XFX or 620W SeaSonic for about $71.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Why is he so stuck on that case? Can you talk to him and tell him that he will be losing quality with it? I hate to bring this up as you've already know it :hide:, but there are a lot of cool cases out there.

Check out these: 

NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic Gaming mATX Computer Case - Newegg.com

Thermaltake Armor A30i Full Tower Chassis (Black) VM700A1W2N B&H
In red 
Thermaltake Armor A30i Speedy Edition Full Tower VM700A3W2N B&H

This one is available in multiple colors: 
BitFenix Prodigy BFC-PRO-300-OOXKO-RP Atomic Orange Steel / Plastic Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Take a look at this article:Hands-On With Five Mini-ITX Cases - Cases For The Smallest PC Platform


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Note that the case from the OP is the next size up from the one in the video linked in #19.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Here guys, take a look at the latest build and tell me what I HAVE to change for everything to work, and then, later in your post tell me what would be _a good idea to change_

I picked a very similar but different case so take a look:
MSI GeForce GTX 760, Lian-Li PC-TU100B - Mini-ITX Briefcase - jengelhart's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Actually, I think that case is smaller. It's the TU100 instead of the TU200.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Why did you change the motherboard and GPU?

Asus and Gigabyte are much better manufactures for motherboards.

Asus and EVGA are much better manufactures for GPUs.

You must change the PSU. Unless you want the massive failure risk. PSUs also take other PC parts down with it.

You've also now changed to a Xeon CPU?  I think to many people on this thread is making your build worse here.

Lets try to stick all on the same path. Return to your original build but just get a bigger case. That's all really.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Why did you change the motherboard and GPU?
> 
> Asus and Gigabyte are much better manufactures for motherboards.
> 
> ...


Ditto. :thumb:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

The main point of dissent here seems revolve around the case size/style - unfortunately, that's what the customer wants and it's the thing that will always be visible to that customer.

Staying with the visual theme for a moment, many people deeply dislike the Noctua colour scheme, have you checked that out with your friend?

If you must go with that case style, the smaller case is more limited mainly by the PSU type, also by being unable to fit full size HDD/DVD drives, 3x 2.5" max. The limited choice of PSUs to power the smaller rig with the ~170W GPU is a quandary, Silverstone being the only maker I see with a model powerful enough, just.

The Noctua 120mm fan, do you intend to fit that as a side intake, or?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

What do you think of this case?


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Here, I think you guys will be pleasently surprised by this selection
-ASUS mobo and GPU
-G.Skill RAM
-Samsung SSD
-Noctua Fan and CPU cooler
-Seasonic PSU
-*the LIAN LI PC-TU100B* case
-*Intel Xeon 1230 v3*
Asus GeForce GTX 760, Lian-Li PC-TU100B - Mini-ITX Briefcase - jengelhart's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker

I think you guys should look into the benchmarks of the CPU. CPUboss, some other benchmark I saw, and some reviews on Amazon, Newegg, and Ebay said that the CPU performed a _little_ worse than the 4770, but there was no premium because of the lack of an integrated GPU.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Not sure why your stuck on the CPU but that is up to you.

The only minor thing I see left is change the RAM speed from 1866MHz to 1600Mhz.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

The CPU is fine for gaming, as I said before. It slots neatly between the non-K i5's and i7's in terms of performance and price - it's also probably more efficient in terms of power consumption to FPS ratio.

On to more pressing matters: the PSU and GPU won't fit in the case, PSU should be SFX form factor (the Silverstone: 4.92" x 2.5" x 3.94", Seasonic: 5.91" x 6.30" x 3.39"), unless the case uses a full size ATX opening and comes with an SFX adapter, and the GPU must be less than 193mm (presumably including any connector/cable).


> Compatibility
> 
> Expansion card length:
> 193mm
> ...


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Which PSU, exactly, should I get?

Which GTX 760 should I get? Maybe keep the ASUS mobo but use the MSI GPU?

Should we just pick an 1150 i7? If so, which one? There will be no overclocking.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I hate to bring the case up again, but I believe the TU200 will give you more room.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*



Flight Sim Guy said:


> I hate to bring the case up again, but I believe the TU200 will give you more room.


And greater component choice.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*



Flight Sim Guy said:


> I hate to bring the case up again, but I believe the TU200 will give you more room.


They both make kind of silly trade-offs.

The TU100 has more PSU room (higher quality PSU), but 110mm less GPU room

The TU200 has a meager 140mm of PSU clearance, but has a full 300mm of GPU room as I understand. Here are the Newegg links:
Newegg.com - LIAN LI PC-TU100A Silver Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case
LIAN LI PC-TU200B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

My friend likes the TU100B because the SSD can be mounted where the useless 5.25" slim bay is, and the two drive slots on the bottom can be removed. Also, I was thinking, maybe we can just use those MSI parts (GPU and mobo). They were both *made for itx* and have good reviews


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

With the smaller case, you're effectively tied to the MSI card if you need that high a spec, and you'd need to stick with the silverstone SFX PSU.


> The TU200 has a meager 140mm of PSU clearance,


^ only if you retain the drive bays, removing them will free up space for longer PSUs.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Ok, I really am not sure where we are now guys. Here is _an_ updated build. Asus is due to realease a SFF GTX 760 that I linked in the PCPP list

Intel Core i7-4770, Lian-Li PC-TU100B - Mini-ITX Briefcase - jengelhart's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker

Which case (this will determine which noctua fan I use (140mm vs 120mm)?

Which CPU?

I will stick with ASUS GPU and mobo.

*Wich PSU form Seasonic EXACTLY (link to product page on newegg please)*?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Here is the PSU:

SeaSonic SSR-650RM 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

The PSU you listed isn't powerful enough for your system.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Neither of those supplies will mount in the TU-100; accepts SFX supplies only.

What is it about the Lian-Li that makes it required? Other than the handle and the aluminum construction, I don't see the appeal. Go ahead and use it, but I wouldn't try to build a 'hot rod'. Cooling will be a problem even using integrated graphics; adding a high end card is only going magnify the issue. 

Re: SILVERSTONE ST55F-G - Other than it is not a Seasonic, what is wrong with this? Perfect for the TU-200 but will not fit the TU-100


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

@Masterchief - Great find on the PSU! Which case do you inted for it to fit?

Let's try and get a running build here (i.e. Which case are we talking about? Which CPU should be used? Anything else?


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Would this PSU work? SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Which case?

Current build: Intel Core i7-4770, Lian-Li PC-TU100B - Mini-ITX Briefcase - jengelhart's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Did you not like the case I linked in the video?

Newegg.com - Corsair Obsidian Series 250D (CC-9011047-WW) Black Aluminum / Steel Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Good case, but wouldn't be my choice for a LAN-party box. A Bitfenix Prodigy or Prodigy M would better fit the bill.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

It is not me man, it is my friend. He really likes the Lian-Li case and it will be HIS computer. Personally, I think it can be done in the Lian li case. I have one MAIN question, and then I will make a simple list for you or anyone to answer

First, what is the problem with the MSI mobo and GPU? MSI is a perfectly reputable company that makes quality controlled products.

1)PC-TU200 or PC-TU100

2)Accordingly, Which PSU?

3)Which CPU should be used?

Please answer in a bulleted format. With these questions clearly answered I will be able to complete the build. Thank you *very much* for your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

MSI are "OK" but not top quality. Asus or Gigabyte are the better choice for quality/reliability.
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG.
An i5 is more than plenty for a gaming PC.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

I'd opt for an ASRock 'board over an MSI but that's my personal preference (bias, if you prefer), some ASUS/Gigabyte 'boards may be better than either of them, depending mainly on the price bracket, some might be worse - only time will tell.

1)PC-TU200, the PC-TU100 is much more restrictive regarding GPU length and suitable PSU's.

2)Seasonic/XFX 500W+, you could drop to a 450 but it wouldn't have so much headroom, I'd estimate a max. power usage of ~300W. Fanless wouldn't be a good idea in either case, they're simply too small with inadequate venting.

3)I'd go with the XEON.

I'd also suggest considering using low voltage 'Green' VLP memory, 1.25-1.35V, compared to the 1.5V+ standard; the low voltage means less power used and less heat produced thus no need for heatsink spreaders which might limit the airflow, also they are very low profile, barely taller than the memory slot retaining clips.

This would be more important with the ASUS-type 'board with the daughterboard blocking one side, the GPU the other and (tall) memory on the third side, especially with tower heatsinks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

I don't have a problem with MSI. The linked mini-ITX bundle, especially the graphics card looks like a decent choice for a mini build. However, it really should have a 500-550 watt supply.

1/ difficult choice. Pick the one your client prefers and we'll try to work with it. Thing is, I don't believe any of us have build with either of them, and personally, I don't like recommending components blind.
TU100 accepts SFX style only which limits you to 400-450 watts which in turn is going to limit you to lower mid-level graphics. 
TU200 is slightly larger and accepts ATX supplies and full length graphics. However, the overall design leaves much to be desired (ie the 'all or none' drive cage)
My choice would be the TU200

2/ For above, I'ld go with the Silverstone ST55F-G. Not quite as good as a Seasonic, but a solid supply. To go with a Seasonic made supply you have to choose a non-modular design and deal with the extra cables

3/ That would be your choice (limited of course to the motherboard support list), but I'ld choose an i3 or mid level i5.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Build that friend is very happy about: Intel Xeon E3-1230 V3, MSI GeForce GTX 760, Lian-Li PC-TU200B - Mini-ITX Briefcase - jengelhart's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker

Speak now or forever hold your peace...

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*



jengelhart said:


> Speak now or forever hold your peace...!


I wouldn't say that! :whistling: :rofl:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

seasonic x models are fully modular the G series are hybrid modular.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

And I suspect you'll have trouble mounting either. Those modular cables will add close to 20mm to the hard length of the supply.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

The latest build looks fine to me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Mini-ITX LAN-Party build for friend*

Enjoy the build.


----------

